# Sharing my sad news



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Dear slingshot family,
It is with an incredibly heavy heart that I have to announce the passing of my mother. She lost her battle with a vicious disease called Lewy body dementia. Words cannot express the depth of my sadness. She was the best mother anyone could wish for and will be dearly missed. No more pain. No more fear. No more confusion. No more hospitals. Rest in peace mom.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Very sorry to hear about your mom, I will pray for you and your family that God will comfort you in the loss of your mom. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 7, 2021)

So very sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m very sorry to read about the passing of your Mother, Stringslap. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

My most sincere sympathies for such a tragic loss.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

My condolences.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Prayers from here to there...


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the sad news,sending prayers to you.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

My condolences

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

My deepest condolences to you and your family brother.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

So sorry too here this brother. My prayers will be with you.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Losing my mother was a special type of pain, but like you said no more pain and fear. My condolences.


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> Dear slingshot family,
> It is with an incredibly heavy heart that I have to announce the passing of my mother. She lost her battle with a vicious disease called Lewy body dementia. Words cannot express the depth of my sadness. She was the best mother anyone could wish for and will be dearly missed. No more pain. No more fear. No more confusion. No more hospitals. Rest in peace mom.
> 
> View attachment 358718





raventree78 said:


> Losing my mother was a special type of pain, but like you said no more pain and fear. My condolences.


I know exactly how you feel mate. My mum passed away in September this year after an extremely long and suffering battle with Alzheimer's disease. Me and my wife had been caring for her at home for nearly 14 years with this hideous illness. She eventually just wasted away until there was nothing left of her but skin and bones. God rest her soul and my deepest sympathies


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Praying for you and your family brother. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Steve, we're all very sorry for your loss. My mom's been gone for decades now, but she's always smiling with me still today.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

sorry for your and your family's loss


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Man I feel your pain my friend 💙👊 exactly 4yrs today we had my mother's cremation and at the cremation my wife took 5mini strokes and a major stroke 😢 so I feel you my friend honestly I do .and I know alot of people say this but if you want to vent or just yap look at catty pics anything really just msg I will listen and reply don't be alone bud 💙👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍


----------



## Murph (Dec 3, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> Dear slingshot family,
> It is with an incredibly heavy heart that I have to announce the passing of my mother. She lost her battle with a vicious disease called Lewy body dementia. Words cannot express the depth of my sadness. She was the best mother anyone could wish for and will be dearly missed. No more pain. No more fear. No more confusion. No more hospitals. Rest in peace mom.
> 
> View attachment 358718


Sorry for your loss , thoughts and prayers


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Steve, truly sorry for one of the hardest losses anyone can possibly go through.

I Pray the memories you made will help and comfort you and your family and I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Steve, sorry to hear about your loss my brotha.. prayers sent your way.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I greatly feel your sadness as my mom passed a few years ago from a battle with leukemia. 
Take care my friend.

wll


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Prayers and condolences for you and the family on this very painful loss Steve.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i am very sorry for your loss my friend,our thoughts and Prayers are with you.God Bless.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, she is in a better place now.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Stay safe. Keep
Shooting.


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss, and will say aa special prayer for your Mom.


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss, my condolences.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

saddens me to read this, Prayers up your way !


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss! Any losses, family or friends, are never easy so my 💓 goes out to you & yours!

I lost my mother (88, to Alz's disease) & father (90, natural causes) within 10wks o' one another Aug-Nov. last year. Sad times indeed during covid.. se la vie.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Losing a parent is painful, and I sympathize with you. Hang onto and treasure the good memories. I remember my mother as the healthy, loving, energetic woman she was before dementia changed her.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. I lost large parts of my family, and last year it began at my wife's family. Always a tragedy. I prayed for you and your family. Stay strong, your mother is with the lord now, and she'll always be in your heart. 

God bless you and your family


----------

